# Lamp eyes



## andy (10 Oct 2009)

Anyone have any info on this little gem.  My lfs always has a tankfull in stock @ Â£1 each and i'd love to set up a 5 gallon low tech planted tank for them.

Trouble is, as they've always been too small for any of my tanks, i've never given them a second thought so don't know a lot about them.

Any info on water conditions, feeding etc would be most welcome.

Andy


----------



## Ed Seeley (10 Oct 2009)

I kept and bred them in soft, acidic water, but they will be ok in harder water.  I wouldn't want to keep them in liquid concrete though.  I fed them a mix of granular food, frozen food and lots of brine shrimp (they love this and stuff themselves silly with it which I think helps with getting them spawning).  They are pretty delicate to shipping and changes in water quality and won't like poorer water conditions IME so acclimatise them very slowly and make sure you keep on top of water quality.


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2009)

A great fish indeed. large numbers are required for a visual impact IMO.


----------



## Lozbug (10 Oct 2009)

Have kept them in large community before, lovley little fish.


----------

